# The Iris Chronicles



## Irislya (Feb 26, 2016)

I've found over the years that my username is somewhat a mouthful, and altogether difficult. So feel free to call me Iris. I'm currently an animal science student, work at a veterinary hospital/boarding facility, and plan on attending a veterinary technology program next fall. I've always been drawn to animals, and have studied small/large animals with equal enthusiasm. I ride western (I don't show but have been urged to by several trainers), and started learning to drive draft horses last year. I am, however, fairly green when it comes to fish-keeping.

Like most children I had the token goldfish; my brothers did as well. I kept a betta for a while when I was young, and I've been in love with them ever since. It wasn't until recently that I decided to dive back in though. I always have the need to mother an animal, and this was the most feasible way to do so with my current schedule/income/school life. I've spent months reading this forum, wanting to be the best betta mom I can be. I still need your help though! Which is why I decided to start this journal, to chronicle my progress and learning.

But enough about me! Let me introduce you to my new (still currently unnamed) little betta.




























I swear every time I try to photograph him he puts on a swimming show! Which only makes it more difficult to get a photo  He has been so active and curious since he arrived. I was worried the filter would be to strong for him (he's in a Fluval Spec V), but he loves to ride the current, and has no trouble swimming against it. When I do a water change, he likes to swim up under the water I pour in and play in the bubbles it makes. I'll be getting him some more plants soon as he really enjoys hiding in them (he sleeps on the floating water sprite in the upper right hand corner of the tank).

He is a very sweet boy, and I look forward to learning more with him. Hopefully I can figure out a name soon. I am the biggest Harry Potter nerd so I'm trying to pick a name related to the books. But for now, thanks for reading!


----------



## Retof (Nov 3, 2016)

He's stunning! Your tank is very nice as well.


----------



## Irislya (Feb 26, 2016)

Thank you! His colors are somewhat difficult to photograph. His fins are orange (I know they look red). The best representation I have is the seller's photo.










Hoping to get another plant or two this week, probably a java fern. Not really sure what else to try out. I want to get some more floating plants but some are illegal to ship into California so I'll have to drive a ways to get them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Hes beautiful <3 did you get him off eBay?


----------



## Irislya (Feb 26, 2016)

MysticSky22301 said:


> Hes beautiful <3 did you get him off eBay?




Thank you! I did get him off eBay. Our local pet store in town sells Betta's, but they don't take great care of them (also have very few products to pick from).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

I was looking at him ^^ he was too orange for my upcoming project

Depending on his age the dragon scaling should get "heavier" meaning more white, causing less of the orange on his body to show


----------



## Irislya (Feb 26, 2016)

MysticSky22301 said:


> I was looking at him ^^ he was too orange for my upcoming project
> 
> 
> 
> Depending on his age the dragon scaling should get "heavier" meaning more white, causing less of the orange on his body to show




Small world!  what project are you going to be starting if you don't mind my asking? I love reading everyone's journals and seeing what they're working on (as I'm in no position to work on a breeding/sorority/etc. project at the moment).

According to his description he's around 3.5 months, although they say that about all of them. He's young nonetheless. Interested to see what happens for him color-wise. I wasn't originally looking for a dragon but then again I wasn't looking for anything in particular except for the HM tail.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Red dragon EE hmpk ^^

After I get that part right I can try for other colors. I haven't seen anything like it, so I'm not sure if it's impossible or no one thinks it will sell. The images in my head are just beautiful though! I already have a sorority ^^ that was actually really easy I've only had one aggressive flare up and removed the problem child now my girls are back to the wonderful laid back group I love <3


----------



## Irislya (Feb 26, 2016)

I love love love EE's! I was looking for one for the longest time but couldn't find one that I liked color-wise. I wish you luck! If ever I have time to try a start a sorority I will, but I'm not sure when that will be.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Irislya (Feb 26, 2016)

Little update for the night. Still currently unnamed fish (thinking about Remus, as in Professor Remus "Moony" Lupin...) is still very active. His new thing he's been doing is flaring at me right after I feed him. I'll be sure to have my camera at the ready next time so I can get a picture. His beard is huge compared to the rest of him! 










At first I thought this was just a build up of bubbles from the filter flow, but the water sprite I have floating breaks up the current. And I noticed that he has been adding bubbles so it looks like this is his first bubble nest attempt! <3 He must have started it today while I was at work because it wasn't there when I left this morning.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

I fell in love with the blue EE on eBay but he's going to go for around 100$ I also found a peaches and cream one a while back

I'm going to be running 2 recessive genes so this could take a while to get close to my desired results. I'm hoping I get color rather easily otherwise I will have to add super red to my breeding stock XD


----------



## Irislya (Feb 26, 2016)

There were a couple EE's on eBay I considered but the prices were always just too high for me. If I was going to breed them though, it would be a different story. I've always found genetics fascinating. I actually started college planning to specialize in Equine Genetics (under the Animal Science major). I still may look into it further once I've obtained my technician license. There is a great lack of large animal vets/techs lately.

In other news, I managed to get a somewhat blurry flare photo. I have to sit and watch him for awhile, because for some reason he just won't flare for a mirror.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

He is beautiful ^^


----------



## Irislya (Feb 26, 2016)

So I went riding today for the first time in two weeks and I didn't realize how much I missed it! Such a good day. The barn is a good one hour drive away but the nicer PetSmart is close so I was able to pick up some Flourish, frozen bloodworms, and a java fern/rosette sword. Saw a beautiful HM dragon in the store, I hope the poor thing finds a home soon. If I had another aquarium on hand for him I would've snatched him up in a heartbeat.










After the water change just now, however, I noticed that Remus (tentative new name) has some tears in his fin. I know I should've picked up some AQ salt today to have on hand! So frustrating, not even sure what he ripped it on as have all live plants. Maybe lava rock? So it looks like AQ salt is on the list for tomorrow. Any other suggestions?




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Irislya (Feb 26, 2016)

I have also noticed that he will deliberately swim up to the filter intake and kind of throw himself against it, sit there for a moment, then swim away. This is also right next to where he built his first bubble nest. Could this be the culprit of torn fins? He's done it for days though with no ill side effects... 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Some fish like to be lazy and stick to the filter. Check all his decor for Sharp spots ^^ if you have stress coat or ial that would work fine!

I'm going to have a final project shipment coming ^^ beautiful young EE girls


----------



## Irislya (Feb 26, 2016)

Will go over all the decor again today when I get home from work. He is definitely a lazy filter sticking fish, but other times he enjoys swimming in the current. LPS may have stress coat, will check today. 

Oo oo oo! Would love to see pictures of the new girls! <3


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Irislya (Feb 26, 2016)

In other news, the water sprite seems determined to not recover for me. So I may have to pick up some different floating plants next week. I do like the look of frogbit, but I can't ship it in to CA. I can however bring it in to CA myself. Sometimes these laws seem so silly. So if I can find it when I'm out at the barn next week I may pick some up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Don't throw it out yet! Even a little piece of water sprite can survive. I love it planted in the substrate too <3 
I can get pictures after they get here I just made the order ^^


----------



## Irislya (Feb 26, 2016)

Haven't given up on it yet, it's just dwindled to a few stems now. Hopefully it will recover. I like it planted as well, but want to wait until it is healthy to plant it.

Can't wait to see the pictures!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Irislya (Feb 26, 2016)

Another little update. Fins are looking better. It has been a fairly busy weekend at work so I haven't been able to make it to the LPS before it closes to pick anything up. Been keeping temp between 80-82 F. I believe I may have stressed him out a bit the other day when I moved him for the 100% water change. Looks like there was a touch of fin biting. Kept the tank lights off the next day and he seems to be back to his normal self. No new tears, and old ones looking better. He is loving the new plants.










His new favorite spot is a little cave he dug in the substrate under one of the rocks. I catch him digging it deeper now and again.




























I've been meaning to get a decent camera for awhile now (cough, cough... months...) and I'm really wanting to get one soon, looking at these poor quality iPhone photos.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

He looks great ^^


----------



## CanisInsanine (Nov 13, 2016)

Hey there! I'm a semi-new betta owner, too, and I just wanted to pop in and say that he is so cool! I can't wait until I can get my boy into a nice tank like that. What kinds of plants are in there, and what's needed to keep up with them? If you don't mind me asking, of course


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Oh. My. Lord. That tank is stunning! By far my favorite on the forum. I wish I could get my tanks to look like that! Wow-ee!


Lovely betta, too. <3 Does he have a name back?

What camera do you use? The "slightly blurry" flare picture was better than most of my regular pictures.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Here's a couple of my new ladies ^^ 2 of them still have juvenile stripes!


----------



## Irislya (Feb 26, 2016)

CanisInsanine said:


> Hey there! I'm a semi-new betta owner, too, and I just wanted to pop in and say that he is so cool! I can't wait until I can get my boy into a nice tank like that. What kinds of plants are in there, and what's needed to keep up with them? If you don't mind me asking, of course




Hello! Thank you so much for reading! I know I'm a bit of a rambler haha! So these are the plants currently in the tank:

Rose sword
Two Anubias (both tied to rocks)
Moneywort (stem plants)
Water Sprite (the sad looking plant I have floating)
Java fern 
Rosette Sword
Dwarf baby tears (carpet plants)

So far only the anubias haven't shown any signs of melt (unsurprising), I've trimmed all but two original stems in the large rose sword in the back left corner and it currently is growing back in rather quickly. The moneywort has just started showing signs of melt this week, so I will be trimming it next water change. I just recently put in the java fern/rosette sword so we'll see how much I have to trim back soon. Dwarf baby tears are doing well and starting to grow out as opposed to up now that I'm dosing Flourish. I've trimmed a lot back on water sprite and just waiting to see if it recovers. Lots of melt from that one.

Plants in my tank do okay with the stock Fluval Spec V (new model) lights. I may upgrade to different light later on but for now they will suffice. I use osmocote root tabs in the substrate (recommended to me by both Russell and lilnaugrim) as well as Flourish Comprehensive and Excel. I do have a thread in the planted tank forum where I have been given lots of great advice, I suggest checking out the forum for more experienced advice! It's been so helpful for me!

I would suggest starting with Anubias, Java moss, and/or java fern, as they aren't too difficult to care for. I also love the look of Anubias and it gives my betta plenty of hiding spots/resting places. I also recommend getting a good substrate! Remus likes to dig and I was thinking about adding some corydoras habrosus in future so I went with CaribSea substrate, highly recommend their Tahitian Moonsand, it's very fine and a beautiful color.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Irislya (Feb 26, 2016)

ThatFishThough said:


> Oh. My. Lord. That tank is stunning! By far my favorite on the forum. I wish I could get my tanks to look like that! Wow-ee!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What an amazing compliment, thank you so much! I must admit I feel like I'm still bumbling around road blocks when it comes to live plants. It helped the plants arrived to me in such great condition! Definitely recommend Bama Plants for ordering anything special.

The tank isn't without its headaches! Seems Remus (yes I finally settled on his name) likes to dig up substrate and make little holes/caves for himself, so a lot of time he will knock loose a moneywort stem or some of the carpet plants (can't tell you how many I've had to replant). And I finally got on the other side of my one sword plant melt and now the moneywort starts >_< I'm just waiting for the java fern and new rosette sword to do the same. I think once the plants have settled completely I will feel less frazzled.

Remus will be happy, tomorrow is frozen bloodworms for dinner! First time I gave him some it took him a bit to figure it out, but once he did he couldn't get enough!

I've just been using my iPhone 6 camera actually, it has a very frustrating autofocus that can't follow his movements worth a darn though. He was flaring up a storm last night (he built another bubble nest and likes to stick close to it) and trying to get pictures was a nightmare! This is the only one that was entirely blurry.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Irislya (Feb 26, 2016)

MysticSky22301 said:


> Here's a couple of my new ladies ^^ 2 of them still have juvenile stripes!




How exciting! They are lovely! I look forward to hearing more about them and how your project goes! 

I see you are also watching the Fancy HMPK pair thread, it's making me itch for another tank to put a plakat in...

*Edit: Sorry btw for the multitude of replies, but I'm on my phone at the moment and can only quote one person at a time. Not to mention I always have lengthy answers to questions...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

It's ok ^^ I'm flareing my smallest dragon male to smallest adult EE lady I'm trying to see if she CAN become receptive. The seller never told me her age x.x 
I won't be able to breed the newest girls until February or March, they are about 2 months old. Two of them already show great red coloring ^^ one has clear pecs otherwise I can't tell alot yet. Being so small I had to "candle" them to make sure they were girls!


----------



## Irislya (Feb 26, 2016)

Today was a rough day at work. It seemed like everything was going wrong. Had a death day. Three euthanasias. One kitten with FIP. One paraplegic dog. And the worst, one of my boarders (I take care of all the dogs/cats that board at the hospital). She crashed in the morning, but with immediate care/pain control was stable. I left to go grab some food and coffee for myself and techs, came back one hour later and she was gone. Every organ system was failing. First euthanasia I've ever cried over. Didn't help she was supposed to be picked up today with their other dog. She went from difficulty walking (arthritic so this is normal) to not being able to get up or support herself within an hour. I had to carry her to the treatment room (60lb lab). Possible stroke. I'm still tearing up. Their other dog was so confused too when she was leaving without her. Broke my heart.

Then came home, had to do a water change, I've been meaning to do one the past 2 days but have been too busy. Gravel vacuum not working well, got plugged up by plants so I had to stop the siphon to clear it out and then couldn't get it to start again. Wanted to do a 50% change and trim plants but was so worn out from work just started tearing up again and only got about 25% changed. Decided to do a better change tomorrow after work.

Then this whole next week I'm watching our friends dog while they're out of town. I've known this dog for years. And he has declined majorly in the past year. Wife wants to euthanize as his quality of life is low. Husband can't let him go. She's leaving me the number of the home euthanasia team that came for their last dog just in case. Hoping he does well while I'm watching him, I'm not sure how well I would be able to handle it.

Sorry for the long, rambling, non-fish post. Just needed to get it all out somewhere and get ready for the week ahead. On a brighter note Remus' fins are nearly completely healed and he has built several bubble nests. I hope everyone had a more happy/calm weekend than I did! 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Irislya (Feb 26, 2016)

Just me over here being excited that I finally got a magnetic scrubby for the tank. House sat for a week and when I came home the algae situation was ridiculous! Finally doing a whole tank scrub down. This thing has been helping immensely!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

I use the 3$ bath brushes for that ^^ long handle and effective


----------



## fernielou (May 19, 2015)

I got lucky bc someone had a tank on the curb that was a mess but I saw that mag float on the side so I stopped and got it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Irislya (Feb 26, 2016)

They're pretty cheap on Amazon as well, plus free shipping if you have Prime (*raises hand*). Managed to do a 100% water change (badly needed) as well as trim/replant the plants that needed it. Unfortunately, the last of my water sprite completely melted. One stem had maybe three greenish-leaves but the rest was complete mush, sigh. Need to purchase something to float when I'm able to get to the store on Thursday. Any suggestions? Could try water sprite again if they have any, Remus really loved sleeping in it.

Ugh speaking of Remus, the little bugger managed to tear another fairly large section of his tail. Just after it had pretty much healed and I had checked rocks for rough spots >_< I'm not sure what he's snagging it on. Looks like he also started back up with the fin biting. Hoping it's just because I was gone for a week and his routine was broken. Although, I knew I was probably going to run into fin biting with a HM. That's what I get I suppose.

As a side note, still drooling over the fancy HMPK pair thread I'm following. Wasn't the biggest fan of PK betta before, but they have grown on me...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Hornwort is a great floater ^^ I have some in most of my tanks


I had to totally break down my sorority tank as well  the water smelled like rotten snails. UGH ! I think my rams population had a huge die off. so I removed everyone and everything cleaned the gravel completely and rearranged the tank.

8 girl's all happy again!


----------



## Irislya (Feb 26, 2016)

So it's been almost 3 months since my last update, but have been extra busy with work and Spring semester starting. Not the best news to report.

Remus has dropsy. I was housesitting for a week and had been battling an algae problem. Had my mother feed him for me while I was away, but she didn't add anything else. Lots o' algae when I got back. Remus seemed a little bloated so skipped dinner/breakfast. Did a 100% water change and tank clean last night and when I moved him I noticed he had started to pinecone. Ugh.

Then this morning checked him and his belly is more swollen/grey. So frustrating. Added ES and dosed with API Erythromycin as that's all LPS carries (no Maracyn or Maracyn II). So send some good vibes our way. They also don't carry any food containing metronidazole so not sure what to do about that. Since he's already pineconed not super optimistic.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

One of my best fish friends has dropsy too ( Goldy is my largest and oldest goldfish ive had him for 8 years he was fine one day and pineconed the next I'm so sad T.T I've had him since he was an inch long and hes now nearly 11.! Ive been doing everything I can including massive doses of antibiotics but I'm not hopeful at all. I think it's age related kidney failure


----------



## Irislya (Feb 26, 2016)

Aw so sorry to hear that! I just thought it was so odd with Remus because he wasn't extremely bloated, just a bit. And no grey belly until today. Pineconing doesn't seem too severe but still not extremely hopeful, especially with not being able to get the food. So frustrating. From what I've seen he is still swimming around a fair amount, not super lethargic. But I have been working this weekend so I'm gone most of the day.

How are the girls doing by the way?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

You can soak his pellets in kanaplex or maracyn or both if you have them


----------



## Irislya (Feb 26, 2016)

Don't have either unfortunately and neither does LPS. Earliest can go get some in Reno is Tuesday, as I'm working tomorrow as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Irislya (Feb 26, 2016)

Maybe you could help as I've never dealt with dropsy before. If Remus doesn't make it or in the case that he does pull through, should I sterilize his tank afterwards?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Yes. Sterilize the tank with a 1/4 vinegar/water solution, then rinse until you can't smell it anymore. Keep the filter media in a bucket of dechlorinated water and scrub everything that has touched the water. (If you're paranoid, like me, LOL.)


----------



## Irislya (Feb 26, 2016)

ThatFishThough said:


> Yes. Sterilize the tank with a 1/4 vinegar/water solution, then rinse until you can't smell it anymore. Keep the filter media in a bucket of dechlorinated water and scrub everything that has touched the water. (If you're paranoid, like me, LOL.)




Thank you! Yes I am super paranoid so this is helpful. What about the live plants? Only "decor" I have are those and the rocks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

I think there is a salt dip you can do, but I've never done it. Maybe ask @RussellTheShihTzu.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Goldy still has dropsy too  it's been over a week and he's still active but getting bigger im debating euthanizing him his scales are standing straight up now and it's moving further back onto his tail. I've had him so long and my 50g looks so weird now, it's breaking my heart


----------



## Irislya (Feb 26, 2016)

Remus is more bloated/lethargic today. Scales look about the same. Only second day dosing him though. 

So sorry to hear that Mystic  it's always so hard with animals (fish especially) to judge how much pain they're in and whether they should be euthanized. We see so many people struggle with it at the hospital. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

I'm hoping you have better luck than I have, I've lost a couple of bettas to sudden onset dropsy ( a few months ago) it doesn't show up slowly it's just a seemingly healthy fish swelling up in hours or overnight I don't know what the heck causes it


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Same here. Lots of death around this winter season.


----------



## Irislya (Feb 26, 2016)

So he's gotten super lethargic past 2 days. Hanging out at the bottom of the tank all day or just sticking himself up top next to the filter. It just sucks knowing you can't really do much to help.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Irislya (Feb 26, 2016)

He was also trying to eat before but would end up spitting the pellets back out. Now isn't interested at all.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Irislya (Feb 26, 2016)

Well I came home from work today to find Remus had passed. SIP little guy, I'm sorry I couldn't do more to help you 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Awww  I don't know if you saw my post but I had to euthanize Goldy so I totally understand (


I ve had a string of bad luck over the last few days x.x ok karma what did I do?!


----------



## Irislya (Feb 26, 2016)

Oh no I didn't see, so sorry to hear that. I was debating euthanasia as well, so I'm glad that he at least passed on his own if he couldn't recover.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Irislya (Feb 26, 2016)

So I was telling one of the veterinarians I work with about Remus as I worked with her the day before and was having a hard day anyway before I got home. I told her I felt a bit silly for crying about it the night before and she just looked at me and said, "Don't feel like that, I would have cried too!"
It just made me feel so happy that someone else understood that you can care that much about any animal, especially a veterinarian. Just some warm fuzzies I thought we could all use this week!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Irislya (Feb 26, 2016)

Alrighty... so I did a thing. I stopped by the nice PetSmart in Reno yesterday on my way back from the barn. I wanted to get some more Anubias and some floating plants (ended up getting some Brazilian pennywort which wasn't what I was looking for but I loved the look of it, we will see how it goes). I swear I was not going to pick up a fish, because I still needed to finish sterilizing my tank, but I walked by the Betta's just to have a look.

For the most part this PetSmart takes pretty good care of their fish (in comparison to some others). They feed frozen bloodworms once a week and I've never seen a fish with dirty water. They obviously are still in cups though. I saw a few PK koi, one really gorgeous boy but he wasn't very reactive. Most of the koi had poor body conformation though. I was looking at the rest and this one EE boy kept swimming around like crazy anytime I walked by. His colors were those pastel ones you see on most of the EE betta they sell. But there was just something about him, like he was trying to get my attention. 
"Come on crazy lady get me out of here!"
So after telling two nice ladies that, yes, Betta's need heaters, etc., I picked up his cup and took him home.
Had to hold his cup the entire 45 minute drive as the roads have been destroyed from all the storms we've been having. But we made it. Finished sterilizing tank and planted new plants and in he went. I love seeing the reactions when they first get to swim with plants, and he seems to like the pennywort.
I've been keeping tank lights and filter off for first day/two. Will take pictures once I turn everything on.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Irislya (Feb 26, 2016)

Ok, so I got a few pictures of new boy. Still debating name... Turned on filter when I got home from work, and he's still trying to figure it out. I believe that in the third picture you can see that his left pectoral fin is either torn or bitten down a bit. His dorsal fin also looks odd to me but not quite sure what is going on there. This is how he was when I picked him up yesterday. I'm also interested to see how he colors up. Any thoughts are welcome!






































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Irislya (Feb 26, 2016)

So. New boy hasn't eaten since I've brought him home. No interest in pellets. Tried frozen bloodworms tonight, no interest. He's also just been hanging around same corner of tank for hours. Not bloated, not having trouble swimming. Not sure what the problem is. Did a 25% WC today but he's still about the same. Temp 78 F. Not sure if there is anything I can or should do. He was just so reactive in his cup and now he's the complete opposite. Maybe still getting used to new tank? Ugh.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Cute. His fins look heavy; he could just be resting or getting used to the new space.


----------



## Irislya (Feb 26, 2016)

I've been thinking he's just getting used to it. He seemed a bit more active this morning, I think once he eats I'll be less worried.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Irislya (Feb 26, 2016)

Well, woke up this morning to find new boy passed. Ugh. Just not having good luck fishwise lately.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Oh no! Sorry to hear that. Could it be something in your source water? Out water is horrible here because of high rivers. Added many, many, chems. Yuck.

ETA: I am having similar luck with fish. :/ Maybe it's just that time of the year.


----------



## Irislya (Feb 26, 2016)

I've tested my source water, nothing out of the ordinary (we have very clean tap water here). We have been having huge snow storms this winter but from what I've seen temp hasn't been fluctuating in tank but maybe overnight? There just isn't anything out of wack that I can figure out. Tested my tank water this morning and ammonia was only at .25, was scheduled for a WC tomorrow.

Maybe it really is just that time of the year. Meanwhile my little brothers goldfish he won from the local carnival is going on 4 years now. I may not be a veterinarian but I do work at a vet hospital so maybe I've contracted the animal curse.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

No, I don't think that's it.

What I meant by the water is not ammonia, but other chemicals to keep the groundwater/city water clean. Ours has an awful sickly sweet aftertaste that has made me vomit multiple times.


----------



## Irislya (Feb 26, 2016)

Sorry I kinda lumped in source and tank water in the same paragraph. My source water I test for everything and it's clean. 

Then I tested my tank water yesterday after I woke up to dead fish and the only thing up was ammonia and it was only .25


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

